# Cider



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I go though phases of not drinking for months whilst I train and then afterwards, I'll have a few months of erm, 'sampling' wines and beers. I've never really tried cider properly until now. Last week, I really enjoyed some Strongbow and last night I was on the Magners which took some getting a taste for.

Are there any conoisseurs out there who can recommend other brands?

(Bracing myself for the 'it's a girl's drink' comments! :lol: )


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's for Women and Wino's

h34r:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> It's for Women and Wino's
> 
> h34r:


:lol: especially from a vodka and Red Bull drinker!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

You would like Asturias Andy, everybody drinks cider (Sidre) there, old and young a like, they are all cider powered. It's nothing like the pub stuff here, it's very cloudy and has a lot of sediment, it took ages for me to get used to it but I now I can't enjoy the crap we get here. Recommendations welcome!

Everybody pours it like this, not just the barmen, everybody, the bars and pavements are as slippery as hell and everywhere stinks of cat piss.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I took a girl to a beer festival once and she would only drink cider, so to please her I joined her! Bloody hell "real" cider is nothing like the gas infested ***** you get in tins!

Cloudy and strong! :thumbsup: btw the girl who was used to woodpecker lasted 2 halfs before she was throwing up! 

Check ukcider.co.uk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Running_man said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > It's for Women and Wino's
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Times are tough on a four day week so I am moving on to something cheaper


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Try googling Biddenden Cider, it's a local Kent cider and is as strong as....something very strong  . It's normally sold in half pint glasses locally and you never know, there might be an outlet near you or failing that you may be able to get it bottled. Hope this helps.

Nick


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I took a girl to a beer festival once and she would only drink cider, so to please her I joined her! Bloody hell "real" cider is nothing like the gas infested ***** you get in tins!
> 
> Cloudy and strong! :thumbsup: btw the girl who was used to woodpecker lasted 2 halfs before she was throwing up!
> 
> Check ukcider.co.uk


 Cheers for that Paul, I've just had a quick look and a piece of info I got from there after a quick search is that apart from Merrydown, there's not much else that's any good in supermarkets. I'll have a look in Oddbins for the decent stuff that you, Nick and Mark mentioned as they have a shop near my workplace. 

Cheers,

A.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

They used to sell a lovely cloudy Somerset Cider in the production village in Cricklewood, it'd make your knees tremble quicker than Kirsty Gallagher in a dark alleyway.

NW France has some lovely local brews (cidre), if I'm bevvying in a house with no Whisky, then I'll quite happily knock back the odd pint or three.

Avoid the big brewery names, and try to get hold of the farm produced stuff, but treat it with respect.

I can't stand Guiness, but mix it 50/50 with cider............... you don't half pay for it the following day though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The best I ever had was a from a farm shop somewhere in Whiltshire, was on honeymoon and just came across this place, popped in and noticed he was selling cider in plactic "stone" bottles. The guy saw me looking and got chatting (the wife was looking at eggs and cheese). Transpired he sold two types of cider, the stuff he bottled in those proper "tourist market" bottles that were on display and which was to proper eu standards and the stuff he sold in white "sterile" plastic 1 gallon containers that the locals bought!

Bloody hell that was good stuff!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

pg tips said:


> The best I ever had was a from a farm shop somewhere in Whiltshire, was on honeymoon and just came across this place, popped in and noticed he was selling cider in plactic "stone" bottles. The guy saw me looking and got chatting (the wife was looking at eggs and cheese). Transpired he sold two types of cider, the stuff he bottled in those proper "tourist market" bottles that were on display and which was to proper eu standards and the stuff he sold in white "sterile" plastic 1 gallon containers that the locals bought!
> 
> Bloody hell that was good stuff!


You weren't on your way to or from Bath by any chance ?.

When I lived in Wiltshire I used to buy mine from a farm shop just outside Bath (Batheaston) on the A4. He supplied it in large plastic milk containers - they also did Cheese etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Lumpy scrumpy - :blink: total head.... :tongue2:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I go through phases of cider and tend to pick up unusual ones when I seem them. Can never remember which ones I like though. That ukcider website looks good - need to look and see if I can remember the ones I like


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Robert said:


> I go through phases of cider and tend to pick up unusual ones when I seem them. Can never remember which ones I like though...


Sounds like you 'tend to over-do it' with the ones you like then LOL :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

catflem said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > The best I ever had was a from a farm shop somewhere in Whiltshire, was on honeymoon and just came across this place, popped in and noticed he was selling cider in plactic "stone" bottles. The guy saw me looking and got chatting (the wife was looking at eggs and cheese). Transpired he sold two types of cider, the stuff he bottled in those proper "tourist market" bottles that were on display and which was to proper eu standards and the stuff he sold in white "sterile" plastic 1 gallon containers that the locals bought!
> ...


yes it probably was Lee we did visit Bath that week, had a great open top bus tour with a Stuart Hall alike guide! Although it sounds rather boring, a week in a cottage in Wiltshire, we actually had a fantastic time.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stowford Press (brewed in Herefordshire) for me A


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

when i used to go to the rugby we used to do an ebko (eleven before kick off) i used to drink strongbow i couldnt do that anymore.

i got mashed on that pear cider 2 weeks ago its very nice .

its about the only good thing hereford is good for the varieties of cider its like cider disneyland oh and the women to men ratio.

jason.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I got totally mullered on some Swedish sh*t a few years ago - cloudberry, pear & strawberry cider :cheers:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> its about the only good thing hereford is good for the varieties of cider its like cider disneyland oh and the women to men ratio.


And their first class football side Jas..._"Come on the white men"_ - currently bottom of the 1st Div! :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I was 6' 2.5" and weighed 17st 8 lbs through drinking cider many years ago.

I seem to have lost 1.5" with age and also weight to my now 11st 10lbs, and I no longer drink cider except occasionally

However..............good cider is Dry Blackthorn and Old Rosie at Barons Bar in Southport, Lancs., which is 7.5%, and I got drunk on the latter recently for reasons I wont go into!!!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Supermarket wise, if you can get hold of Thatchers' or Westons' ciders then you're probably not going far wrong. I've got four bottles of Cidre Bouche in the fridge which my folks brought me back from France - that's a nice sunday afternoon drink 

If you're looking for rare beers, lagers, ales or ciders then you can't go far wrong schlepping over to Leeds and popping into Beer Ritz - they'll tell you everything you need to know, order stuff in and sell cases at a good price.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Cider comes from Somerset.

Try Thatchers, they make it just outside of Sandford, and it's available in supermarkets since the old man passed away and the boys took over the business.

Single varieties are their speciality; 'Katy' 'Kingston Black' etc.

If you're ever near Sandford buy a couple of gallons of the draught dry. Can also be used to clear drains or to sterilise anything. Kills germs on contact.

Medal winners Sheppeys outside Taunton is also superb; they have orchards open to the public and their Gold Label is probably the best cider ever made.

mmmm

Burrow Hill is the dog's danglies... near Langport.

Burrow Hill

A word of advice; drink the draught dry with a dash of lemonade... or the effects on the gut can be remarkable...

There used to be a Somerset bumper sticker... "When the bottom falls out of your world; drink cider. And the world will fall out of...."


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

chris l said:


> Cider comes from Somerset.
> 
> Try Thatchers, they make it just outside of Sandford, and it's available in supermarkets since the old man passed away and the boys took over the business.
> 
> ...


Another great Somerset cider maker is Perry's in Dowlish Wake :thumbsup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> Another great Somerset cider maker is Perry's in Dowlish Wake :thumbsup:


Proper job...


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I think that this thread might have me buying some terrible stuff that will make me forget alot 

Bring it on


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

When I was young.....not that long ago (yeah right!) :lol: I used to party a bit down in Devon and Cornwall during the summer, always popped into Newton Abbot cider bar......when we first went in and asked for scrumpy they would only ever sell us it in 1/2 pint glasses.....JEEZ! Cloudy with lumps in the bottom......tasted smooth though :tongue2: ....nothing like the crap in the Bulmers/Strongbow etc etc bottles/cans.

Nowadays when I want a taste of cider I tend to buy the Westons available in ASDA.....not so bad actually, but bought some cracking cider in Normandy earlier this year, sadly it all disappeared in an amazingly short time frame 

But my favorite cider is the distilled type.....just love Calvados, used to drink it back in the eighties when it was like hens teeth to find anywhere but northern France.......noticed Aldi or Lidl had some at the weekend but my local stores didn't have it :cry2:

Calvados.....peasents brandy :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> When I was young.....not that long ago (yeah right!) :lol: I used to party a bit down in Devon and Cornwall during the summer, always popped into Newton Abbot cider bar......when we first went in and asked for scrumpy they would only ever sell us it in 1/2 pint glasses.....JEEZ! Cloudy with lumps in the bottom......tasted smooth though :tongue2: ....nothing like the crap in the Bulmers/Strongbow etc etc bottles/cans.
> 
> Nowadays when I want a taste of cider I tend to buy the Westons available in ASDA.....not so bad actually, but bought some cracking cider in Normandy earlier this year, sadly it all disappeared in an amazingly short time frame
> 
> ...


The Cider Bar in Shootin' Rabbits is a great place to hang out for a weekend, as was the Double Locks in Exeter - I used to go to the Cider Bar with a few pals from Seale Hayne Agric College just a few years ago when I lived in Plymouth. Those boys knew how to drink and party! :lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Try Aspall's cider - it's available in bottles in yer slightly up-market shops and is always winning awards.

We're even lucky enough to have it on draught in the local pub. Nice! :rofl:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > When I was young.....not that long ago (yeah right!) :lol: I used to party a bit down in Devon and Cornwall during the summer, always popped into Newton Abbot cider bar......when we first went in and asked for scrumpy they would only ever sell us it in 1/2 pint glasses.....JEEZ! Cloudy with lumps in the bottom......tasted smooth though :tongue2: ....nothing like the crap in the Bulmers/Strongbow etc etc bottles/cans.
> ...


Yeah....Ag students! My daughter finished three years last year from RAC Cirencester and before that 3 years at Writtle.....it seemed like every other weekend we had a garden/pool/house full of Ag students and a drive full of Landrovers......but they always used to bring their own booze, jolly good sorts! :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Yeah....Ag students! My daughter finished three years last year from RAC Cirencester and before that 3 years at Writtle.....it seemed like every other weekend we had a garden/pool/house full of Ag students and a drive full of Landrovers......but they always used to bring their own booze, jolly good sorts! :lol:


I loved drinking with the Agrics, but they had a habit of upsetting other students from the Uni of Plymouth. It might have been something to do with them having a 'no birds at the bottom end of the bar area' rule at the Union and holding wet t-shirt competitions. I have to say, I got to know a few members of Ladies' Hockey quite well - lovely girls (who liked their cider - see? We're still on topic here! :lol: ). I've got some good memories of Newton Abbot, especially of Rafters...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

You can get Apple brandy made in Somerset by Burrow Hill.... beautiful stuff it is, too...

Prince Charles likes it, apparently.

But I wouldn't dismiss it out of hand just because of that....

"More cider. Wider roads"

"Keep death off the roads. Drive home on the pavement"


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

chris l said:


> You can get Apple brandy made in Somerset by Burrow Hill.... beautiful stuff it is, too...
> 
> Prince Charles likes it, apparently.
> 
> ...


Apple Brandy (aKa Calvados) by Burrow Hill? Looking into that right now......if there is an English alternative to French Calvados I'll take it....even if Normandy isn't really France! :lol:


----------

